# Premium Pioneer audio amplifier location?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sk8ermarc said:


> As the title says, where is the amplifier in the car? I searched and couldn't find any answer...
> Also, can we tune it like an aftermarket amp?
> Is it possible to change it for an aftermarket amp?
> The sound is sooo bad at the back we can't hear a thing and I should have known that before purchasing it..


A: I don't have the Pioneer system so I don't know where it would be, but my guess is it's either between the dash pad and the rear deck sheet metal, or bolted to the sheet metal somewhere in the trunk, perhaps under the rear deck. 

B. It is not possible to tune it

C. It is not possible to change it for an aftermarket amp

D. Many have complained about the exact same thing. Your best bet for upgraded sound is to get the base system and upgrade the whole thing, while leaving the stock head unit. 

What do you feel is lacking in the sound system? I can point you in the right direction with regard to upgrades.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

In the front it is "fine". I had a better system in my last car but it's ok. The BIG problem is in the back. I can barely hear a sound coming from the rear doors speakers. People sitting in the back always complain that they can't hear the music and only loud bass behind their heads (because of the 6x9).


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sk8ermarc said:


> In the front it is "fine". I had a better system in my last car but it's ok. The BIG problem is in the back. I can barely hear a sound coming from the rear doors speakers. People sitting in the back always complain that they can't hear the music and only loud bass behind their heads (because of the 6x9).


The rear 6x9 subwoofers will only really create a lot of "boomy" bass. It is very overpowering and doesn't blend well at all with the rest of the system. It's intended to be loud, and it achieves that purpose well. Your best bet will be to install a dedicated subwoofer for the trunk and disconnect the 6x9 subs.

For the rear channels, I would install a pair of full range, high sensitivity coaxials in the doors. 

What components you go with will really depend on how much you're willing to spend to improve your sound quality. 

I've been in the process of designing a subwoofer box based on a limited stock of capable 6.5" subwoofers that I have on hand that would be attached underneath the rear deck, protruding 4.5" down below the rear deck, 36" wide and 16-18" deep. It would be very unobtrustive, and would sound much, much better than the stock 6x9 subs, with the ability to dig deep into the 35hz range for some very musical and full-bodied bass.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

What speakers do you suggest to put in the rear doors? And if I disconnect the 6x9 will I get more power (more sound) from the door speakers?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sk8ermarc said:


> What speakers do you suggest to put in the rear doors? And if I disconnect the 6x9 will I get more power (more sound) from the door speakers?


You will not get more power from the door speakers. To my knowledge, channels are independent.

You can increase output back there by getting a higher sensitivity driver.

On a budget, I'd use these:
Massive Audio DX6 6-1/2" 2-Way DX Coaxial Car Speakers

There are other options if you're willing to spend more, like these for example, if you can find a place to mount that little tweeter and run the wire for it:







http://www.amazon.com/Cadence-Cwm6kit-6-5-Inch-Component-Speaker/dp/B0053A3UF4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1346441004&sr=8-3&keywords=cadence+6.5"+components

This is all on the inexpensive side of components. You can spend much, much more if you wanted to.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

But people in the back will hear the music with better door speakers and unpluging my 6x9?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sk8ermarc said:


> But people in the back will hear the music with better door speakers and unpluging my 6x9?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


They will only if the 6x9s are overpowering those speakers. 

To be honest, I can't guarantee anything as far as stock speakers go. A lot of people have complained about the exact same issue you're complaining about, and there is no simple solution to it. It won't hurt to try, but you'll probably lose a lot of bass output.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Allright thank you I'll check this out!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## piatt (Apr 10, 2012)

The location of the premium amp is in the trunk. passenger side against the wheel well under the trunk lining. the harness going into the amp is a great place to pick up your signal for an aftermarket amp. you can choose from line level or high level. use t-taps to splice in then run new wire from your amps to the speakers that you want to increase. I upgraded the front doors and tweets with daytons along with 12" IDQ sub. (thanks XTREME for the advice, sounds amazing) the center channel, back doors and stock subs are still there and work. this way when the car is off I can still listen to the radio or make a phone call while sitting in a parking lot. (I dont like to leave the car running if i dont have to.) When i turn the ignition the aftermarket upgrades kick and stay on till one of the doors is opened after you have turned the car off.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

piatt said:


> The location of the premium amp is in the trunk. passenger side against the wheel well under the trunk lining. the harness going into the amp is a great place to pick up your signal for an aftermarket amp. you can choose from line level or high level. use t-taps to splice in then run new wire from your amps to the speakers that you want to increase. I upgraded the front doors and tweets with daytons along with 12" IDQ sub. (thanks XTREME for the advice, sounds amazing) the center channel, back doors and stock subs are still there and work. this way when the car is off I can still listen to the radio or make a phone call while sitting in a parking lot. (I dont like to leave the car running if i dont have to.) When i turn the ignition the aftermarket upgrades kick and stay on till one of the doors is opened after you have turned the car off.


Glad to hear you're enjoying that miniDSP setup. I haven't run into anyone yet who has tried it and doesn't like it. It really does sound incredible.


----------



## piatt (Apr 10, 2012)

Now only if they would come up with a way to sync with the dsp over bluetooth or wifi with a phone or tablet.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

piatt said:


> Now only if they would come up with a way to sync with the dsp over bluetooth or wifi with a phone or tablet.


Yeah, that would be great, lol. What are your crossover settings?


----------



## JerryGash (May 5, 2017)

piatt said:


> The location of the premium amp is in the trunk. passenger side against the wheel well under the trunk lining. the harness going into the amp is a great place to pick up your signal for an aftermarket amp. you can choose from line level or high level. use t-taps to splice in then run new wire from your amps to the speakers that you want to increase. I upgraded the front doors and tweets with daytons along with 12" IDQ sub. (thanks XTREME for the advice, sounds amazing) the center channel, back doors and stock subs are still there and work. this way when the car is off I can still listen to the radio or make a phone call while sitting in a parking lot. (I dont like to leave the car running if i dont have to.) When i turn the ignition the aftermarket upgrades kick and stay on till one of the doors is opened after you have turned the car off.






I know this is a super old post but I am wondering how did this really work? 

He's saying when the engine wasn't running he could use his factory system and that when he started the engine the amps and upgraded front stage would turn on. Is there anything that shut off the factory stuff at that point or did he just run with the factory and upgraded stuff running at the same time when the car was running? Wouldn't that just add a bunch of crappy rear fill to an already perfectly tuned system?


----------



## Keith M (Feb 8, 2021)

Sk8ermarc said:


> In the front it is "fine". I had a better system in my last car but it's ok. The BIG problem is in the back. I can barely hear a sound coming from the rear doors speakers. People sitting in the back always complain that they can't hear the music and only loud bass behind their heads (because of the 6x9).


I agree. It's not so bad up front as the sound blends well for the front seats, but passengers in back get punched in back of the head. My thought is move the bass to the doors with some speaker replacement and reconfiguration. I was thinking keep the factory amp, BUT, the 6X9's are 2.5 ohm which is not standard.


----------

